# MMS broken with handcent



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

Well i'm having an issue with sending mms pics. When i use handcent it sits there with the spinning orb and never sends. Now if i open up the stock messaging app and send a mms pic it'll send right away. This is running 1-21 CM10.1 nightly on a vzw GS3. Now the thing that's odd is i had this issue on my galaxy nexus as well. Anyone have any clues at to what i can do to fix this issue?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Its a problem with hand cent and 4.2 ROMs. Even on my nexus it didn't work. Someone needs to alert the handcent guys about this


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

Ah, that's interesting. I guess the different posts i've read from my searches that say this is the same with go sms not working as well are different issues. Wonder what it is that got messed up with handcent.


----------

